# Comcast takeover of TWC



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

So it looks like Comcast just bought TWC, pending regulator's approval. As a TWC customer, I don't like it, based on what I have heard about Comcast service. BUT, there may be a bright spot: This (hopefully!) will allow me to stream ALL of my recorded programming while on an away-from-home network!? Any thoughts?

Currently TWC has my shows (except for those on major networks) locked down, so I can't stream or download while away from home, and I can't download them even on my home network. I just want to be able to see shows on my iPad that I have legally recorded from TWC, but apparently TWC flags all non-network shows.

Hoping this merger helps all TWC customers using Roamios and/or Streams.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

It's been many years since I used Comcast. Maybe a lot has changed but back then they felt more CableCard/TiVo friendly to me. I didn't have to pay for the card, they didn't require a tuning adapter, and didn't set copyright protection on any channel. Plus with this xfinity thingy I think you can even get OnDemand.

However, maybe we're getting ahead of ourselves. I can't see anything being different in TWC for a while. I imagine the structural changes they need to do, if they even feel like doing them, will be a lot and take years and years to get done.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, mlsnyc. I can only hope...

I just wish there was a way to view/stream ALL of my Roamio shows to my iPad away from home, but 95% of them are "protected", and I can't view them.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

snoopdogg1 said:


> Thanks for the reply, mlsnyc. I can only hope...
> 
> I just wish there was a way to view/stream ALL of my Roamio shows to my iPad away from home, but 95% of them are "protected", and I can't view them.


Agreed. I haven't had a chance to try streaming outside the home yet. I can imagine it'd be cool to do. But the selection is limited because, as you said, pretty much all content is locked down by TWC.


----------



## snoopdogg1 (Sep 24, 2008)

mlsnyc said:


> Agreed. I haven't had a chance to try streaming outside the home yet. I can imagine it'd be cool to do. But the selection is limited because, as you said, pretty much all content is locked down by TWC.


I can't even DOWNLOAD 95% of my recorded shows (even at home) because TWC put a flag on them. The only ones I can stream away from home are ones I recorded off CBS or ABC.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

how do they compare channel wise? does comcast have more HD channels than TWC? and how does the pricing compare in their bundles?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

celtic pride said:


> how do they compare channel wise? does comcast have more HD channels than TWC? and how does the pricing compare in their bundles?


Time Warner seems to have more HD channels than Comcast. I assume this is because Time Warner uses SDV and therefore isn't limited as much by bandwidth issues in carrying more HD channels as Comcast is.

Due to SDV, Time Warner also still has analog channels coming through. We still have one of our smaller TVs just hooked up to the analog cable and it works perfectly fine for us. If Comcast takes over and speeds up TW's digital conversion, I guess I'll have to buy another TiVo Mini for that TV sooner than I had anticipated.


----------



## cwnelson (Jun 22, 2005)

I was actually happy to hear this news because 2 years ago I went from a company that set the CCI Byte for everything that was not premium to 0x00 (copy freely) to TWC which sets it to 0x02 for everything they can legally do that for, which is all cable stations. This has caused me to reactivate my old Series 2 (not great quality any more) so that I can at least transfer things when I want to , but not in HD and not even in decent SD. I have also learned that the analog tuner in my premiere is not functioning and therefore half my reason for upgrading to roamio (to free my premiere for decent sd transfers) is gone. A CableCard fixes the problem but copy protects the shows even though they are "analog." So I am praying that this will at least mean that the CCI Byte issue will change. I have heard that Comcast is not as universally cruel as TWC on the flagging for copy protection. I would even say that for me a slightly higher bill is worth being able to do what I used to do. All this TWC copy protection ostensibly to avoid piracy is invariably going to turn previously innocent people into pirates one of these days.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

FWIW, we have been Comcast customers in the Detroit area since about 2000 and they have generally been very good to deal with. Tech support can be a bit spotty at times, but if you try again you can usually get someone who knows exactly what they are talking about. My last cable card pairing (for my Roamio) went effortlessly.... no issues whatsoever. They try real hard to nickle and dime you to death with outlet fees and crap but if you talk to the solutions team (used to be the "retentions team") they will give you pretty good promotional deals. You just have to keep at it. 

We are currently paying about $90/month for the second tier digital HD TV channels (all but the premiums, but that includes free HBO for a year because I asked) and 50Mb/S internet. No phone. 

No SDV in Detroit (yet). 

And yes, the Roamio (all models) has full access to Xfinity on demand, same as a regular Comcast set top box. 

So far they copy protect almost nothing. An odd movie or two is about all I have seen. 

Paul


----------



## cwnelson (Jun 22, 2005)

That's good news. I also failed to mention that TWC On Demand does not work with Tivo. You can get it on tablet I think but my wife says she hates watching things on tablet. Don't know if she's tried it on her laptop. If TWC here became officially "Comcast" then at least that would be cleared up.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

cwnelson said:


> That's good news. I also failed to mention that TWC On Demand does not work with Tivo. You can get it on tablet I think but my wife says she hates watching things on tablet. Don't know if she's tried it on her laptop. If TWC here became officially "Comcast" then at least that would be cleared up.


Doubtful. The Comcast On Demand on Tivo is only available in select Comcast markets, and it doesn't look like Comcast will ever expand that to all of its current markets, let alone new markets it will acquire from Time Warner in another year or two after gaining regulatory approval.

There is a Time Warner app for Roku and for Samsung Smart TVs that will allow you to watch Time Warner On Demand content on your TV.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Doubtful. The Comcast On Demand on Tivo is only available in select Comcast markets, and it doesn't look like Comcast will ever expand that to all of its current markets, let alone new markets it will acquire from Time Warner in another year or two after gaining regulatory approval.
> 
> There is a Time Warner app for Roku and for Samsung Smart TVs that will allow you to watch Time Warner On Demand content on your TV.


Unfortunately TWC on demand on the Roku doesn't do captions. The pc app does. This is the fault of TWC not Roku.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a CNN article on the topic:

=====================
> WHAT A COMCAST-TIME WARNER DEAL COULD MEAN FOR YOU

When the biggest cable company in the United States buys the second-biggest
cable company in the United States, what does that mean for you?

.... FULL STORY: http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/13/tech/web/comcast-time-warner-consumer-impact/index.html
======================


----------



## JC Fedorczyk (Oct 14, 2008)

My biggest concern is that Comcast has datacaps...


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a pretty good article with some details regarding the potential buyout:

================
What Comcast's buyout of Time Warner Cable means for you (FAQ)

The $45 billion deal has the potential to shake up the pay-TV business -- or does it? CNET explains how it affects you.

> Read more
http://ct.cnet.com/clicks?t=1378787133-34961178d6a068f2b9e2264267ac87e5-bf&brand=NEWS&s=5
====================


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Here's another good articles:

http://stopthecap.com/2014/02/17/st...ustomers-a-review-of-comcasts-rates-packages/

In general, it looks like TWC customers can look forward to data caps on broadband service and paying more money for fewer channels, as well as fees, fees, and more fees. Comcast apparently loves to nickel and dime customers to death.

Some key excerpts:

"Time Warner customers can expect significant channel losses with Comcast's nearest equivalent basic cable service. If you enjoy a lot of sports or old movies, Comcast will make you spend nearly $20 more on a higher-cost tier to get back the networks that Time Warner used to bundle as part of their basic cable service."

"In general Time Warner Cable customers should expect a higher bill for cable television, unless they want to downgrade service (for which Comcast also charges a service fee)."

"But most Comcast cable TV customers choose the Digital Starter package that also includes Limited Basic, Expanded Basic, MoviePlex, and Music Choice. The lineup includes just over 80 channels. This $69.95 package is still smaller than what Time Warner Cable offers its digital cable customers, leaving out networks including Cloo, CNBC World, Al Jazeera America, Discovery Fit & Health, Disney XD, DIY, a range of ESPN's extra networks, EWTN, Fine Living, Fox Business News, Great American Country, IFC, Investigation Discovery, Lifetime Real Women, Military Channel, MLB, most of MTV's extra networks, NBA, National Geographic Channel, NFL Network, NHL Network, most of Nickelodeon's extra networks, OWN, Oxygen, Sundance, Turner Classic Movies, The Science Channel, and VH1′s extra networks. There are other channels left out of the lineup as well. But Digital Starter customers do get the full lineup of Encore movie channels, for which TWC charges extra. However, sports and old movie fans will be dismayed to find so many sports networks and Turner Classic Movies excluded. Comcast customers have to pay more to get them back in the lineup.

Those who can't live without sports networks and TCM, among other networks noted above, will have to pay for Comcast's 150+ channel Digital Preferred package. This tier brings back the cable channels you used to get with Time Warner Cable (plus Encore), but it costs an extra $17.95 a month."

"Comcast charges a number of extra fees and surcharges that raise customer bills without affecting Comcast's advertised prices. The ones we have not already covered are included below. Among our favorites: Comcast charging $20 to hound you at your front door for a past due payment, charging shipping/handling and other fees for "self-install" kits that save Comcast money not having to dispatch a technician to your home, installation -and- activation fees for extra outlets, and that $249 "go away" service charge for their 105Mbps broadband tier. It is important to note not everyone will pay these fees and promotions often waive some of them. Customer service representatives will also drop some of them when asked, and may remove them from your bill if you complain loudly enough.

Ancillary Service Fees You May Encounter

Reactivation fees: Shut off for non-payment or vacation? Comcast charges $5 to reactivate Internet service, $5 to reactivate a phone line, and $1.99 to turn back on your cable television;
Field Collection Charge: If Comcast sends someone to your residence to collect a past due balance or pick up unreturned equipment, there is a $20 charge per visit;
Returned Payment Fee: $20 per returned payment;
Late Fee: 5% of your account balance;
Name Change Fee: $1.99;
Pay by Phone Convenience Fee: Making a payment by phone with a customer care representative will cost $5.99 per payment;
Copy of Bill: For bill statement copy requested by phone or in person, there is a $5 charge per bill;
Unreturned/Damaged Equipment: Charged at the suggested manufacturer's replacement cost.
Common Equipment Fees

Signal Amplifier: $35/each
Self-Install Kit Convenience Fee: $40
Self-Install Kit Shipping & Handling: $9.95 (Standard Delivery)
Self-Install Kit Shipping & Handling: $29.95 (Priority Mail)
Remote Control Replacement by Mail (Separate Shipping): $5.95/each
other chargesVoice/Data Modem (Used for customers with phone and Internet service): $8/mo²
Wireless Gateway (Provides Wi-Fi service): $8/mo²
Cienna 3931 Modem & Netgear Wireless Router: $19.95/mo
Wireless Adapter (each, one-time charge): $30.00
Limited Basic Only Service Converter: $1/mo
Digital Converter: $2.50/mo
Remote Control: $0.18/mo
HD Digital Converter (Limited Basic Only): $2.20/mo
Digital Adapter (Limited Basic Only): $0.50/mo each
CableCARD: 1st card is free, each additional is $1/mo
Customer-Owned Video Equipment Credit: $2.50/mo
Installation and Service Calls (May vary with promotions)

Installation fee for one product: $32
Installation fee for two products: $80
Installation fee for three products: $90
In-Home Service Call: $32.10
Service Charge for Custom Installation Work: $33.20/hr
Installation fee for additional outlets: $13.35/ea at time of new customer visit, $32.15/ea for existing customers
Activation fee for additional outlets: $5.60/ea for new customers, $22.05/ea for existing customers
Relocation fee for additional outlets: $13.60/ea for new customers, $28.55/ea for existing customers
VCR/DVD Connection Charge: $7.90 for new customers, $16.35 for existing customers
Upgrade/Downgrade Service Fee (no in-home visit required): $1.99 per instance
Upgrade/Downgrade Service Fee (in-home visit required): $26.30 per instance of an upgrade, $12.05 per instance of a downgrade
payment centerUpgrade Standard Definition DVR or HD DVR Service: $26.30
Broadband-Specific Installation/Service Charges

Additional IP Address (first): $4.95/mo
Additional IP Addresses (second and/or third) $9.00/mo each
Professional Internet Installation: $99.95
Wireless Networking On-Site Professional Set-up (up to 4 devices per trip): $49.95
Wireless Networking On-Site Professional Set-Up (extra trips): $99.95/ea
Wireless Networking On-Site Professional Set-Up (each additional device over 4): $29.95/ea
Broadband-related In-Home Service Visit: $40/per trip
Extreme 105Mbps Broadband Professional Installation/Activation Surcharge: $249.00"


----------

